# Azores islands



## tessb

*Terceira Island Question*
I'm wondering if there are any Americans who have retired to Terceira Island and if so can you give me an idea on what medical insurance costs run? I'm filling out the visa to retire there from the U.S. and one obligation is to have Portuguese medical insurance. I've read quotes from $35.00 to $699. per month. If it runs in the hundreds of dollars ranger per month this will be a deal breaker for me.
Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SpiggyTopes

We just arranged ours through our bank.

No idea if it is competitive or not, but very easy to do.


----------



## tessb

Thank you for your response SpiggyTopes, I was hoping to find out if the cost for health insurance would cost hundreds of dollars per month, or much less per month. It would be for one person.
T.


----------



## grammymissy

Just tried to Message you, but was unable to, if you message me I can give you the costs and details for the health insurance plan my husband and I have.


----------



## tessb

grannymissy, it seems since I am a new member (less than 5 posts) I cannot send or receive private messages yet. I'm not sure what other reason there would be for not being able to get private messages?


----------



## grammymissy

Aw, that explains it, once you post 5 times, please message me, would be happy to forward detail


----------



## SpiggyTopes

grammymissy said:


> Just tried to Message you, but was unable to, if you message me I can give you the costs and details for the health insurance plan my husband and I have.


It depends on age ......

I was in a rush to get my wife's for her residency and was happy to get it regardless of cost.

Will now shop around a bit before renewal.


----------



## tessb

Thank you grammymissy! I will do that


----------



## tessb

Thank you SpiggyTopes. I'm 60 and will probably be 61 before I can get all my ducks in a row!


----------



## LeBoeuf Family

I can tell you personally we pay €385 every 3 months here in Terceira for a family of 4.

Also, as was explained to us, most if not all insurane companies here require a 3 month paid period before you can use the insurance for anything except emergencys. I hope that help.


----------



## tessb

Thank you LeBoeuf Family - that gives me a good idea on cost. That amount for a family is very reasonable. Have you retired there, if so how do you like it.


----------



## LeBoeuf Family

Actually, Im a disabled Army Vet so technically retired I guess. We chose here for the cost of living, relative safety, quality of life and the weather of course! Not to mention, my Mom was born here on the island so I still have/had some family I'd never met.

We really love it here. We've found it easy to adapt to the lifestyle and find most people are very welcoming and patient with us and very helpfull. Within a few weeks of us being here most shop owners/ cafe owners had heard of the new American family and they kept an eye out for us and our boys. We have zero problems with them leaving a restuarant early and walking home alone as there are always people who watch out for them. It is SAFE.

Currently renting a really nice fully furnished two bedroom apt above a cafe in the heart of Praia for €400/month. Cable/phone/internet runs us @ €58, electricity @ €50 (no need for heat or A/C), water is @ €9-10. Car insurance was super cheap for me @ €160 for the year! Gas is a bit on the expensive side but with everything being within reasonable walking distance we dont use the car much. I might put €20 per month in the tank.

We can go see a US film at the cinema in Praia for i think €3.50. Any day you can visit a number of cafes that will have a "prato de dia" (plate of the day) which includes a big meal, drink and coffee for @ €6-7. If you drink beer, the local favorite is Super Bock and you can grab one for less than a euro.

We are getting ready to move from the city in a few days to a place on the northern side of the Island. Fully furnished, 4 beds/2 baths for €500/month. 

I havent met a visitor here that wants to leave. Its a great pace and they love to celebrate! Boy do they love to celebrate! 

You can ask more specific questions if you have any and I can try to help.


----------



## tessb

LeBoeuf Family, Thank you so much for all the great information! I have been checking online for a few months for rentals there and the cost of living is my main reason for wanting to live there. That and my affection and connection to the island. I used to ride my horse to the beach in Praia which is now the big shipping port, back then there was just a black sand beach and an old fort on the point there. I'd ride up into the mountains and be alone and never afraid. I think I was in the 6th grade through the 9th grade. The air police knew me well for sneaking onto the flight line to run the horse on the grass - so different then! I am a little concerned about retiring there alone but figure we all stay in touch with email and texting now anyway. This past winter in New England was very rough with the amount of snow and freezing temps and I kept looking at the webcams on Terceira remembering how we wore just t-shirts and windbreakers or rain jackets all winter and the pull of the island became very strong. 
I am going to try to get there in February and stay for three or four weeks in a furnished apartment or something from airbnb if I can find a good price. That will give me a chance to live on my own and get a feel of things for at least a short while. It will be a deciding factor in when I retire from my job - sooner rather than later or stay on the job longer. Thanks again for taking the time to respond with all the great information - it's just what I've been searching for.


----------



## tessb

LeBoeuf Family - are you able to send me a private message? I had a few more questions to ask you about shipping home goods, etc.


----------



## LeBoeuf Family

I may be able to now seeing as this will be my 5th post. I'll give it a try.

EDIT: Still doesn't appear that I can PM you just yet. I'll check again tomorrow.


----------

